# Upluje to jako voda tyhle sny



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
taky nerozumím dostatku věty.
Kontext:Jedná žena má starosti s jejím dospělým synem,  kterýmu nějak nic nepovede  (třeba si nenajde pořádnou práci). Přemyšlí si tak na nějaké své odpovědnosti, a na jeho dětsví, kdýž se všichni ptávali, čím chtěl být.
Věta: Každýho se takhle ptaj. Já chtěla pracovat v čistirně. Psaní přes kopíraky, to byl můj dětskej sen. Nic na tom neni, upluje to jako voda tyhle sny, co každej potom ztratí.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Ta červená pasáž znamená, že dětské sny se rychle vytratí a člověk musí zápasit s realitou všedního dne.
"Plynout jako voda" se používá běžně, zejména o času. Správné časování je "plyne".


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, nerozumím ale, co to je že plyne jako voda? Tyhle sny? ale nemělo tam být... plynou jako voda?
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

No podmětem té věty je "to", takže přísudek musí být v singuláru.

Takovéhle konstrukce s "to" se používají častěji, ale pro větší jasnost by tam podle mě měla být čárka nebo pomlčka:

Upluje to jako voda - tyhle sny, co každej....

Utratí se to v okamžiku - všechny ty peníze z výplaty, na kterou dřeš jako otrok.

+ k Janě 
"Správné časování je "plyne"." - jistě, u slovesa "plynout". Tady je ale použito sloveso "uplout".


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, jo, to je pravda, s čárkou nebo pomlčkou by to bylo jasnější... Děkuju


----------

